# New to DJ, buying a used bike



## Sloppy_koala (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm looking to buy either an 07 Scott Voltage YZ O hardtail(guy is asking $300) or a 07 Specialized P Series dirt jumper(guy is asking $600). Both of these bikes have the usual upgrades, nothing crazy. Usual wear and tear and are local to me and on craigslist. I'm new to the DJ scene, I've raced BMX but have been out of it for awhile. I know that Specialized makes a good bike, I guess I'm just asking if the Scott is a good bike cause I'd love to save $300 and put it towards future parts. TIA.


----------



## Sloppy_koala (Sep 2, 2014)

So I guess all 50+ people that have viewed this thread don't know **** about either 2 of these bikes?


----------



## azorr (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know about those bikes... sorry. I did some googling on the Scott Voltage and it generally gets good reviews. Which P series bike are you looking at, which really will change the answer to your question. If its the lowest version, I would go with the Scott. If its a better version with better fork/wheels it may be worth the difference.


----------



## inkaholic (Jul 28, 2009)

Voltage is a good frame as is the P. As Azorr said, check components against each other. Test ride each and get the one that feels better to you.


----------



## Sloppy_koala (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you both very much! Both of the bikes have been upgraded but to what extent I can't the current owners to tell me. Like you said I'll have to go check them out in person. Thanks for the input of the Scott, I've seen a lot of specialized bikes around, I'd like to do something a bit different. And the fact that the guy wants double for the specialized and I'm still so brand new to these bikes that I haven't even ridden one yet.


----------



## Sloppy_koala (Sep 2, 2014)

I also couldn't get the kid to tell which model p series he had, I tried to initially to look it up on bike blue book. Kid says he got it in a quick buy off of a friend but has good parts on it. In the photo it does have a single speed set up on it though, were the Scott has a rear derailer if that makes any difference or give you guys any clues on which bike is better.


----------



## inkaholic (Jul 28, 2009)

Review Scott Voltage YZ 0 Freeride Hardtail Reviews - Mtbr.com.

Short chainstays if I remember correctly which may feel good or not to you. Gets the front up easily but may be trickier to keep manuals up without looping.

Ink


----------



## Sloppy_koala (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome, thanks ink. This is exactly what I was looking for. I'm liking the short chain stays, will prolly feel a lot like my bmx bikes. Thanks again guys.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sloppy_koala said:


> So I guess all 50+ people that have viewed this thread don't know **** about either 2 of these bikes?


Don't get saucy with us, when you're the one being lazy! Hah hah. :nono: 

Do a little bit of basic research, post some pics or links relating to what you're asking about (like to the craigslist ads), and you'll get a better response.

They were both solid, quality bikes in 2007. 
If the Voltage is in good shape (like cranks not bent, fork not trashed, wheels roll smooth, etc.) then $300 is a good buy. The Specialized is overpriced for a 2007. $450 seems to be closer to the going rate for older used P. Bikes. The geometry is good on both bikes--although just by looking at how close the tire is to the seat tube, the P.1 seems to have shorter chainstays. Gears are generally not considered a plus for dirt jumping, unless you want gears for some other reason--like to ride cross country mtb trails (or sometimes to race 4-cross, although that's debatable whether you need gears there). Most people ride singlespeed.

2007 Scott Voltage YZ 0 - BikePedia










2007 Specialized P.Series P.1 - BikePedia


----------



## Sloppy_koala (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks cmc. Yeah I know I'm being lazy, although I did look both of them up to the best of my knowledge. I saw both bikes on bikepedia already, just still wasn't 100% convinced that the Scott was a good bike and with the specialized being so high priced it also threw me off. Your response clears it up for me though. Here's the link to three bikes I'm interested in. Two of them being the Scott and the specialized, the third a black market mob. I'm a bit on the fence about just jumping into the mob as well. https://atlanta.craigslist.org/search/bia?query=dirt+jumper


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sloppy_koala said:


> Thanks cmc. Yeah I know I'm being lazy, although I did look both of them up to the best of my knowledge. I saw both bikes on bikepedia already, just still wasn't 100% convinced that the Scott was a good bike and with the specialized being so high priced it also threw me off. Your response clears it up for me though. Here's the link to three bikes I'm interested in. Two of them being the Scott and the specialized, the third a black market mob. I'm a bit on the fence about just jumping into the mob as well. https://atlanta.craigslist.org/search/bia?query=dirt+jumper


The Scott is by far the best deal. Although, if you could get the P. bike for 450 or 500, that would be cool too. It comes down to how hard the bikes have been ridden. If you have to replace a fork, that's $350 right there.

The Mob, as nice as it is, is overpriced (even though it would have been $1800+ building it up, the re-sale value is not that high, just because of sluggish demand for high-end DJ bikes built with premium aftermarket parts). 
I also think maybe he wrote the top tube down wrong as 21.5"tt is the Small and 22" and 22.25" are Medium sizes. If it really is a 21.25", then it's super small.


----------



## Sloppy_koala (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn cmc, you have that knowledge just off the top of your head?...**** that's why I'm asking, to find the guys like you who know these bikes personally! That's awesome! Thanks for all of your advice, I suppose I'll save some money and go after the Scott first and if it's solid and not worn out and abused I'll go with it. Thanks again eerrrrbody!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sloppy_koala said:


> Damn cmc, you have that knowledge just off the top of your head?...**** !


I have a Mob myself, as well as a 'collection' of other bikes. ; ) I've been into DJ bikes since 2006 and BMX before that. I can't really tell you much of anything about XC or All Mountain bikes though. 

SCOTT are a respected brand, especially in DH/FR/Slopestyle, so you really can't go wrong with that bike (unless of course, it's damaged). :thumbsup:


----------

